# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  Need some help and guidance for a chicken prosthese

## Nast

Hello i'm new to the forum and i come here looking for some help

i have a chicken that is missing a foot, she has it amputed from the articulation so she don't have the articulation (can add photos of the chicken latter)
IMG_2261.jpghere were i made the red line

 i have downloaded these files of a prosthese for chicken:
https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2771076/files
that is a modification from this one:
https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2769374/comments

i'm not 100% sure thaht the desing is going to work on my chicken since she lost all the foot from the articulation

also i still don't have a 3d printer, i want to know the best materials for it in order to choose a printer that can do all i need (i don't know much about 3d printer models either so if you can recomend me what things i should look for on a printer i will really apreciate it, i kind of know how they work and i also know a lot about digital 3d and can use some programs, at the moment i only have maya, mudbox and zbrush they are not the best for prosthese but they are still usefull to make modifications if i need to)

if everything works well with my chicken i got asked to make prostheses to other birds (waild bird rescued that are missing a foot), i really want to help them too but i'm missing a lot of knowledge about biomechanic, prosthese and 3d print so i probably will be coming back here for more help ^^

summary:
-I need help with the design of the prosthese (see links and the photo)
-I need help with the model of the printer (what i need to look for on a printer that will be used for prostheses)
-I need help with the materials for the prostheses

Thanks in advance and sorry for any gramatical mistake and if i post this on the wrong place

----------

